
Fail safe cloud backups for web based audio recordings via airtape - hmontazeri
https://airtape.co
======
hmontazeri
Hi all,

I'm Hamed, the founder of airtape and I'm super happy to announce a new
feature. We added multiple backups for audio recordings to make them fail-
safe. Every couple seconds the recording will be saved to the cloud in the
background.

If you're not familiar with airtape. It's a SaaS product for podcast and
interview recording via web browser.

Best, Hamed

